# zanio order



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Received your paypal invoice and paid via app wasn't till I got home noticed it has sent more than once, in fact over 5 times where 2 ive been able to cancel so far!

Please check transaction id:77R6875649037392C has been received as intended:thumb:

And transaction numbers below require refunded

6T556821FN295201C

6UH524288X7190404

Sorry about this, I dnt know whats going on.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi k9vnd, 

I will take a look into it, we only sent one once. 

I'll drop you a pm.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mabey best leaving till tomorrow








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have sent a message to paypal regarding what's caused the issue on this john
All ive done is paid via your link which didn't work as come up a 404 error then paid directly via paypal to your email address!
Please just keep me informed as to how many payments you eventually receive.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have no idea what is going on there. 

We got your payment once and then had a case started from you (which we refunded) 

It looks like it has held 2 of the payments. 

It all looks like Paypal has had a paddy tbh...! 

I will check our paypal again now.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I just have checked and we only have this -










The one you paid, the second one you paid and started the case for and the refund we have done. We only requested the money once off you. I would suggest calling Paypal as I think its paypals system with issues.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

PayPal has asked to resort to resolution centre John, please dnt take personal as I've claimed 2 refunds with yourself, PayPal has allowed your payment request so hopefully you will have received this. I've cancelled 3 further payments to yourself and PayPal have put a stop on outgoings until they can resolve where the further 12 drawings of £5.95 are going.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We only have the two payments showing. Including the above one that I have refunded. There is nothing further. I certainly don't have requests for 12 payments! I'm not taking any thing personally, dont worry :thumb: 

PayPal seem to have an issue here it's not us at our end..


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

PayPal state there was a problem with the transaction link not on your half but mine when paying via the mobile app.
Not bothered about it as eventually PayPal will transfer this back into my bank account.


----------

